# OUT NOW: Symphobia 2 Version 2.0 – Free Update



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 23, 2022)

_The Symphobia journey continues... _The 2.0 update for *Symphobia 2* is LIVE NOW!

This major update requires Kontakt (Player) 6.5.3 and is completely free for all existing and new Symphobia 2 users, available in Native Acces right now!

You can watch our in-depth walkthrough below to find out everything the update has to offer:


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 23, 2022)

Good humor in the video 😂 Thx for the amazing update ❤️


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice Legato improvements!!!!!! Love to see a full 'workhorse' type library out of you guys (something smaller section sizes with tons of 'details' - Strgs, Brass, Wds, etc...) Impressive doing this for free for a library I bought 12 yrs ago!


----------



## Marko Cifer (Mar 23, 2022)

I haven't had the time to watch all of the walkthrough or deep dive into the changes yet (managed to update and load up the new NKI and started to play around with things), but at first glance the new way of organizing content seems to be well thought out.

And, just as I suspected, there's a bunch of content I just did not realize was a part of Symphobia 2 before. One thing I did notice is that the repetition Spiccato is now its own articulation, not something you trigger via Modwheel position.

Also, polyphonic Legato?!


----------



## Marsen (Mar 23, 2022)

Awesome guys. You rock!


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM 

Congratulations, and Thanks for the Symphobia 2 ver 2.0 Free update ! 

I love it when a release happens earlier than it was promised, which rarely happens.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Mar 23, 2022)

3 words: Legato Super Stack. 

Ok 2 more words: polyphonic legato. 

There is a *LOT* content in this lib. Congrats for an excellent update with samples that still sound as fresh as any out there.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 23, 2022)

Incredible update!
Wondering what will be the next


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 23, 2022)

In the history of sample library updates, ProjectSAM wins the gold!


----------



## Marsen (Mar 23, 2022)

I have some really bad crackles in the loop points of the Legato Horns & Trombones patch.
Checked it against the 1.6 patch, which is totally fine.

Update: Ok, this seems to happen only, if you start playing with the Mic positions and Modwheel.
After turning it back to stage, it was gone, but I could reproduce it again.


----------



## R10k (Mar 23, 2022)

Marsen said:


> I have some really bad crackles in the loop points of the Legato Horns & Trombones patch.
> Checked it against the 1.6 patch, which is totally fine.
> 
> Update: Ok, this seems to happen only, if you start playing with the Mic positions and Modwheel.
> After turning it back to stage, it was gone, but I could reproduce it again.


You should let them know. ProjectSam support is excellent.


----------



## Evans (Mar 23, 2022)

Marsen said:


> I have some really bad crackles in the loop points of the Legato Horns & Trombones patch.
> Checked it against the 1.6 patch, which is totally fine.
> 
> Update: Ok, this seems to happen only, if you start playing with the Mic positions and Modwheel.
> After turning it back to stage, it was gone, but I could reproduce it again.


FWIW I did some quick tests with the same patch/preset (both mono and polyphonic legato) while riding dynamics and the mics, yet did not experience crackling.


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 24, 2022)

How can we save something other than with snapshots? Instrument or multi to see them in the scroll list of the GUI ? Thanks


----------



## Batuer (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks for the free update and congratulations. This is really awesome!


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 24, 2022)

Love you guys.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 24, 2022)

Marsen said:


> I have some really bad crackles in the loop points of the Legato Horns & Trombones patch.
> Checked it against the 1.6 patch, which is totally fine.
> 
> Update: Ok, this seems to happen only, if you start playing with the Mic positions and Modwheel.
> After turning it back to stage, it was gone, but I could reproduce it again.


Hey @Marsen 

Please reach out to our Support Desk if the issue persists.

We'd be happy to further assist you there!


----------



## Marko Cifer (Mar 24, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> How can we save something other than with snapshots? Instrument or multi to see them in the scroll list of the GUI ? Thanks


You can save an .NKI with "Save as" in Kontakt, it'll give you an option to name it, then just collapse and re-open either the Instruments or Multis tab for it to be shown. It's how I made a separation of Strings in Symphobia 1 into "longs" and "shorts" as I tend to need those quite often. Makes it easier to load and I can pre-apply some changes, and it speeds up loading times.






Once I find the time I need to finish these .NKIs for S1 and also to make some for Symphobia 2.


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 24, 2022)

Marko Cifer said:


> You can save an .NKI with "Save as" in Kontakt, it'll give you an option to name it, then just collapse and re-open either the Instruments or Multis tab for it to be shown. It's how I made a separation of Strings in Symphobia 1 into "longs" and "shorts" as I tend to need those quite often. Makes it easier to load and I can pre-apply some changes, and it speeds up loading times.
> 
> View attachment 73020
> 
> Once I find the time I need to finish these .NKIs for S1 and also to make some for Symphobia 2.


Ok thanks but i wanted to add multis in the all in one GUI list. Maybe we can't add....other than snapshots or save nki.

Oh and...the nkis you speak about, you will find them in the snapshots. Already made !


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 24, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Ok thanks but i wanted to add multis in the all in one GUI list. Maybe we can't add....other than snapshots or save nki.


You can currently only save your own presets through snapshots or new NKI's. We'll explore the possibility of adding custom presets to the instrument browser in the future.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Mar 24, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Oh and...the nkis you speak about, you will find them in the snapshots. Already made !


I know, but I tend to tweak things (instead of loading the Strings Section as a whole, I separate them into two .NKIs and load only the short or the long articulations, with some tweaks done for Multi stacking with other libraries, alongside some Mic/volume/settings changes), so it's valuable to me to set up my own .NKIs.

I did mis-read your initial query a bit, so, sorry for that!


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 24, 2022)

You guys truly amazing. Being able to preview the multis is so awesome.


----------



## tritonely (Mar 24, 2022)

Wow 50% off Symphobia 1 and Symphobia 2, each at 179 euro at the NI store! I was already hoping there would be a introductory price for Symphobia 2 2.0. 






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com





(Don't know if I may post it in your commercial thread, but as ProjectSam doesn't have a 30% off at their own site like when Symphobia 1 2.0 update, I think it's your own promotion with NI together)


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 24, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> You can currently only save your own presets through snapshots or new NKI's. We'll explore the possibility of adding custom presets to the instrument browser in the future.


Okay for me. Thanks a lot ! Great update .


----------



## Marsen (Mar 24, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hey @Marsen
> 
> Please reach out to our Support Desk if the issue persists.
> 
> We'd be happy to further assist you there!


Thanks, I´ll do.

For the other users, which don´t have this issue:
Could you please just use the close mic with the attached midi file on the Legato patch Horns & Trombones?

Sounds like this here:

View attachment S2 Horns&Trombones.mp3


----------



## Evans (Mar 24, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Thanks, I´ll do.
> 
> For the other users, which don´t have this issue:
> Could you please just use the close mic with the attached midi file on the Legato patch Horns & Trombones?
> ...


Thanks for posting example audio. Yes, now I can recreate this for certain notes if sustained for a while. Close mic, modwheel all the way down.


----------



## jules (Mar 24, 2022)

Thank you very much, PS. A very nice update !


----------



## AndyP (Mar 24, 2022)

Great Update! Very happy with the polyphonic legato!


----------



## Leo (Mar 24, 2022)

I just love ProjectSam!


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 27, 2022)

Would you all say Symphobia 1 is good for ominous thriller type scoring?


----------



## ScarletJerry (Mar 27, 2022)

This is an amazing update! I just have a question about the improved legatos. What is the main difference between the old ones and the current ones? The old legatos sounded great to me!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## ScarletJerry (Mar 27, 2022)

Marko Cifer said:


> I haven't had the time to watch all of the walkthrough or deep dive into the changes yet (managed to update and load up the new NKI and started to play around with things), but at first glance the new way of organizing content seems to be well thought out.
> 
> And, just as I suspected, there's a bunch of content I just did not realize was a part of Symphobia 2 before. One thing I did notice is that the repetition Spiccato is now its own articulation, not something you trigger via Modwheel position.
> 
> Also, polyphonic Legato?!


I’m curious about the content that you did not realize was there before. What was the most suprising content that you discovered? I’m looking forward to playing with the new update.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Daren Audio (Mar 27, 2022)

jaketanner said:


> Would you all say Symphobia 1 is good for ominous thriller type scoring?


Yes! I have Symphobia 1. The "Multis" and Mixed Ensemble patches are excellent for ominous, suspenseful and thriller type genre: Cluster crescendos, Swells, Rips and Effects.

If you haven't tried ProjecSAM's The Free Orchestra, it gives you a preview what Symphobia's about.

The new GUI / UX design is one of the best for Kontakt. It's very well organized, intuitive and easy to locate sounds to get you scoring in no time!


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 27, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Yes! I have Symphobia 1. The "Multis" and Mixed Ensemble patches are excellent for ominous, suspenseful and thriller type genre: Cluster crescendos, Swells, Rips and Effects.
> 
> If you haven't tried ProjecSAM's The Free Orchestra, it gives you a preview what Symphobia's about.
> 
> The new GUI / UX design is one of the best for Kontakt. It's very well organized, intuitive and easy to locate sounds to get you scoring in no time!


i have used the free orchestra...love the ghostly cluster brass...I am just torn between Symphobia 1 and the Essential Orchestra...they both seem to be along the same lines. But I would only need this for an Ominous, thriller type score. i do own Albion one also, so I intend on mixing things up a bit.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Mar 27, 2022)

ScarletJerry said:


> I’m curious about the content that you did not realize was there before. What was the most suprising content that you discovered? I’m looking forward to playing with the new update.
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


Some of the Tutti and Chords stuff, like the Trumpet marcato (probably didn't dig deep enough through everything as I wasn't interested in pre-octave patches at the time, but I should've checked them out anyways, some neat stuff in there) and some of the String Ensemble patches (like Suspense to Octave and the inverse).

Honestly when I got both S1&2 the stuff in S1 just felt more easy to understand to a newbie, so I mostly used that instead. So there are also some shorts from S2 which I technically knew about but neglected due to sticking to S1 a bit too much I'm coming to realize.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Mar 27, 2022)

Marko Cifer said:


> Some of the Tutti and Chords stuff, like the Trumpet marcato (probably didn't dig deep enough through everything as I wasn't interested in pre-octave patches at the time, but I should've checked them out anyways, some neat stuff in there) and some of the String Ensemble patches (like Suspense to Octave and the inverse).
> 
> Honestly when I got both S1&2 the stuff in S1 just felt more easy to understand to a newbie, so I mostly used that instead. So there are also some shorts from S2 which I technically knew about but neglected due to sticking to S1 a bit too much I'm coming to realize.


Thanks for letting me know. I feel like I should spend a day just exploring the patches and effects, then spend another day just trying different combinations of instruments (Actually, that would probably take a few days).

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## MarcusD (Apr 26, 2022)

Never owned the original release, but got the new 2.0 versions. One thing I've noticed while building a split template, there's no way to load individual percussion patches from the library. Or have I missing something? Currently having to load multis, then remove the none percussion elements, as a work around.

Also, the libraries sound awesome :o)


----------



## Grizzlymv (Apr 26, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Never owned the original release, but got the new 2.0 versions. One thing I've noticed while building a split template, there's no way to load individual percussion patches from the library. Or have I missing something? Currently having to load multis, then remove the none percussion elements, as a work around.
> 
> Also, the libraries sound awesome :o)


as far as I know, that's the only way. That's also how I isolated their deep bass patch.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 26, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Never owned the original release, but got the new 2.0 versions. One thing I've noticed while building a split template, there's no way to load individual percussion patches from the library. Or have I missing something? Currently having to load multis, then remove the none percussion elements, as a work around.
> 
> Also, the libraries sound awesome :o)


Yup, as pointed out that's the way things currently are. The easiest way to recall for the future is to save a snapshot preset.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 8, 2022)

Update 2.1.0 via NI Access


----------



## Marsen (Jul 22, 2022)

For Logic Pro Users interested in the articulation set for Symphobia 2 Update 2.0:
Here it is.


----------



## peterharket (Sep 1, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> _The Symphobia journey continues... _The 2.0 update for *Symphobia 2* is LIVE NOW!
> 
> This major update requires Kontakt (Player) 6.5.3 and is completely free for all existing and new Symphobia 2 users, available in Native Acces right now!
> 
> You can watch our in-depth walkthrough below to find out everything the update has to offer:



Great update, but the polyphonic legato really needs some improvement: When I transition from one chord to another with the sustain pedal pressed, only one note plays of the new chord. This is also the case if I do not utilize the sustain (say a simple two note chord to another using my free fingers so that I do not need the pedal). It is usually just the top note which carries over. Hopefully this is a small fix!


----------



## nikkimoll (Dec 6, 2022)

I have obvious problems when loading using the snapshot menu. Symphobia 2 has issues with scripting, for example, the first snapshots (Brass Trio) have no sound, and show a memory usage of 0.
Symphobia 1 also has scripting issues when loading snapshots, such as jumps in sound, or missing some sounds. This is solved by adding any arbitrary instrument using the built-in preset menu to the bottom panel. After that, the snapshot starts playing normally. There are also no problems when loading through the internal preset menu.
Has anyone else encountered the same problem?


----------



## geronimo (Dec 6, 2022)

I confirm bor the three Brass Trio Snapshots; no sound but just mapping .


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 6, 2022)

We are aware of a current issue with Symphobia verison 2.0 where loading patches/multis via snapshots causes issues.

It's on our to-do list and a fix for this issue will come with the next update.


----------



## nikkimoll (Dec 6, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> We are aware of a current issue with Symphobia verison 2.0 where loading patches/multis via snapshots causes issues.
> 
> It's on our to-do list and a fix for this issue will come with the next update.


Thx for ur answer)


----------

